# Sheepdog puppies



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put this, since they aren't really pets. These will be working stockdogs from working parents. 
They are only two weeks old in the pictures and getting cuter by the day. 
I do have a few still available for sale with such a large litter. 










claycreekfarm.info/puppies2011.htm
sire claycreekfarm.info/bruce.htm
dam claycreekfarm.info/rhys.htm


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Little cuties....! Congratulations.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Call me ignorant...but I didnt know sheep dogs were LGD's...I thought they were for show only?...Help me learn something?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sheep dogs are Herding dogs not Guard dogs, they work the stock from one spot to the other and have very high prey drive, not something you want to leave out with your sheep and goats all the time,


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

A border collie is a sheepdog, not a show dog. Many herding breeds unfortunately have been ruined by show breeders. Border collies are one of the few working sheepdogs still capable of real livestock work.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpsqS3I6lks&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Here is a video of Rain(from last litter) at work on sheep

Video of Bruce and Rhys(parents) bringing cows in to a pen 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZ40neF2DQ[/ame]

Video of Bruce and Rhys working brace on sheep. You can also see Zeus the lgd watching over things to make sure his girls are treated ok. He is just a little agitated because the dogs were moving the sheep faster than he likes. He won't do anything though unless somebody actually harasses the sheep, like splitting and chasing, or excess gripping. He is a big help with border collie training as he is often behind the sheep with the dog, and will bump them if they get too happy in their job. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lk3xyrRJU[/ame]

Most of the tiime my only help is the sheepdogs. Shearing this year Bruce brought me sheep when I asked. During the actual shearing he lays quietly waiting until I'm ready for another. 
During vaccinating or deworming, the dogs work the race for me taking directions to go back to the end and push, or along the sides to move sheep as needed. 
On cattle I just have a simple swinging head gate set up, so I use the dogs to get them in the pen and put needed pressure behind to get their heads through. 
The dogs load trailers, pen, sort, etc. They are a pretty big help catching lambs if needed too. I train the sheepdogs on whistles as well as voice commands as I will want them to hear my commands even a long way off. Rhys has gone to fetch sheep as far as 600 yards away, Bruce as far as 400 yards. They are expected to be in control of the sheep and bring them to my feet unless told to move them in another direction. 
The sire of this litter is out of parents imported who are out of dogs used on a regular basis by hill shepherds. The dam was imported en dam, in other words the mom was bred before before imported to the US. She whelped here. The parents of the dam are both registered with International Sheep Dog Society. 

Sorry so long winded, I do love my dogs. 
Pretty much just my personal experience with my own sheepdogs


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Right they are not for guarding the livestock, but rather to work alongside the shepherd and lgd while tending and moving sheep. They are not big enough to stand up to coyotes around here. 

Sheepdog is a very generic name, sort of like farm collie, or collie, or shepherd. 
I often have my border collies loose , and they know when they can and can't work sheep through training.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Sometimes people call my lgd a sheepdog, and that's ok too


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I also posted the puppies on barter board. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=395054
I fully expect it to be buried quickly though so here is a link


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Got it...and great videos...My FIL has boarder collies..that bring in his cows....my neighbor has them for his horses...I guess I was confussed as to the OP's type of dog...They stated sheep dog not boarder collie


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion, I tend to think of my dogs as more sheepdogs, or stockdogs than border collies especially with the AKC taking over the name and calling some of these show dogs border collies.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a bit more information on working sheepdogs or border collies, though I believe there are some working lines of beardies occasionally mentioned as well. http://members.multimania.co.uk/workingsheepdog/


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL...I know the feeling I consider my maremmas sheepdogs because:

The Maremma Sheepdog, or the Maremmano-Abruzzese as scholars who have researched the origins of the breed refer to the dog, is a breed of livestock guardian dog that originated in central Italy and has been used for centuries by Italian shepherds to guard sheep from wolves.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Great explanation WIHH . 
Funny , that I also have a dog grooming business and am surprised at how many people consider the border collies and the lgd as sheepdogs. They have different jobs I tell them, but work well together. I have trained and help train quite a few sheepdogs and notice the approach and demeanor of the dog has quite an impact on how the sheep will behave. 
An aussie I know would avert her eyes regularly while working, and the sheep considered her very much like a lgd, letting her get very close, and she had a difficult time moving them. Another dog, kelpie with loads of eye would control sheep so tightly they would take their last stand , and hardly move. Today I had a dog in for lessons and she couldn't keep the sheep from running. She wasn't harassing them, but did not control them, and they knew it. The same sheep I could almost immediately get under control with Bruce. The owner asked why they don't run out of control while he is working them. Simple, he has told them they cannot escape(cover), and I am kind enough not to eat you(not too much pressure), and he escorts them where he is told to. The sheep are as good at reading the dog as he is at reading them. 
Here's a picture of Bruce, who isn't really a pointy erect eared sharp foxy faced dog, but boy can he move stock


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't look at the cute puppy......don't look at the cute puppy......ah dang. I looked. 

What a sweetie! :grin:


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

What about a reg collie are they good around goats , sheep?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have much experience with collies as dogs to keep around goats or sheep 24/7. The ones I've seen as herding dogs are limited to very small areas or they will chase and split the sheep. Many have little to no interest in herding as it's been bred out of them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A friend of mine has had several rough coated collies (Lassie) and trialed them. They are not as intense or fast as a border collie, but get the job done. They are more suitable for certain situations than a border collie. They are calmer and therefore generally better suited as a nonworking dog than the more excitable breeds. Basically, you teach your dog that he is not allowed to be with the livestock unless you tell him. So, he will stay around the house area and hang you with you like a regular dog when he isn't working.


----------

